
Did GCP just turn cloud functions into their primary CI/DI tech? - Havoc
&gt;Starting April 20, 2020, Cloud Functions will use Google Cloud Build, Container Registry, and Google Cloud Storage to build and store your source code, and deploy container image(s) before running them on Google Cloud.<p>Seems to me that cloud functions have no particular need to be near any of those unless you intend to use it as CI&#x2F;CD glue.
======
verdverm
You need to build a container. How would you implement "func deploy" in one
command?

